# Viper vs Cat



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 5, 2007)

These pics of a wild gaboon viper eating a local cat while the other cats were watching are gold.. 
Enjoy


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 5, 2007)

Here puss puss puss hehehehehehehehe

Gaboons are just soooooo sexy. I really, really, really, really want one. Too bad it'll never happen.
Off to Datona next month so I might find someone willing to let me have a play


----------



## m.punja (Jul 5, 2007)

lol have fun and take some pics! Gaboons ar defidently one of my fav snakes, they are great! I like watching the clips of the one on youtube, gabby. That guy is so lucky


----------



## Vipercat (Jul 5, 2007)

oops ther goes my vanity ... thought it was a thread about me ... lol


----------



## hodges (Jul 5, 2007)

well i wouldnt want to take a bite from that fella, they have the largest fangs in the world if im correct ?
cheers
brad


----------



## pythonlover (Jul 5, 2007)

That's one chunky mumma!


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 5, 2007)

Vipercat said:


> oops ther goes my vanity ... thought it was a thread about me ... lol



Cheer up, we still loves ya


----------



## jordo (Jul 5, 2007)

elapid68 said:


> Here puss puss puss hehehehehehehehe
> 
> Gaboons are just soooooo sexy. I really, really, really, really want one. Too bad it'll never happen.
> Off to Datona next month so I might find someone willing to let me have a play



I have to agree, by far my favourite exotic 
Nice pics Baz!


----------



## Aslan (Jul 6, 2007)

...I wonder which local threw the cat at it...?

...I bags Cat #2!


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 6, 2007)

wooah how big do those vipers get obviously big enough to eat a cat but much bigger?


----------



## JungleRob (Jul 6, 2007)

Haha.... main course, and dessert are waiting close by! (2nd pic)


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 6, 2007)

is there an after pic, that gaboon viper would have one seriously lump after eating that cat!

andrew


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 7, 2007)

That gaboon is one well fed wild critter. No shortage of weight on it...


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 7, 2007)

Tehehehe that's got to be the first time that a snake as out moved a cat! Love it!


----------

